# Portugal Tv The New Dtt Kicks In Today



## ptmike (Apr 25, 2010)

a little task for all you back home Portugal now uses H.264 with AAC audio encoding for its digital tv . Cello tv tuners cant handle the signal. So the question is which Uk sold tvs with 12volt dc can handle the new signal please

cheers

Mike


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

The later Cello TVs can as can any TV running an MStar 308 chipset. Most UK TVs are running the older 306 chipset as there is no requirement for H264 and AAC in the UK unless you are going DVB-T2. Not much point in a small screen TV.
Any TV built for Soarview in Eire or any country in Continental Europe will be compatible.
Gerry


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow Gerry,that impressed the hell out of me......thanks for that.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

It all sounds double-dutch to me, but might explain why I couldn't get mine to work :?


----------



## ptmike (Apr 25, 2010)

only just bought the cello so wonder what the later ones are guess i got old stock :x


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tyreman1 said:


> Wow Gerry,that impressed the hell out of me......thanks for that.


It's part of his job to know stuff like that.............. :wink:

PS Still impressive though.


----------



## ptmike (Apr 25, 2010)

wish the shop i bought the cello from knew that too ps Soarview is Saorview


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

ptmike said:


> wish the shop i bought the cello from knew that too ps Soarview is Saorview


Oops, misspelt Saorview, biggest problem is pronouncing it.
As far as the shop knowing about these features; there is no need to, they are not used in the UK and therefore unnecessary for sales to the UK. We only found out because we are buying in and testing for Europe and Eire. Cello buy the same products.
Unfortunately, you cannot tell from looking at the TV which chipset is installed and a retailer is unlikely to know.
Gerry


----------

